# Recent Project Involving Carpentry



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

So I have taken on a project recently that required to replace some siding and trim. Most of the damage was caused by a woodpecker of some kind and rot.

This is what it turned out. Maybe I should take on more jobs with carpentry.

How do you guys feel about doing carpentry? Do you tell your customers hire a carpenter or do you do it yourself?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

This summer I have a full time carpenter on my crew. I will keep him busy for the summer but will be hard to keep him going when it gets cold. So far I have been getting into decks, T and G pine, and finish work. Also will be doing a few kitchen and bath remodels.


----------

